# Share your computer temps



## sandymaniac (Oct 15, 2011)

I have a stock athlon II X3 440 processor and use the cooling fan that came along with it. I have a very basic computer case by techcom, which has actually no airflow whatsoever. So I removed the Side panel, for more airflow.
Still my core temperatures are incredibly high, my computer idles around 50 degrees, And I am sure it crosses 70-75 Degrees while I am playing games. I had thermal shutdowns couple of times.
I am not sure what the problem is all about, I have heard a stock cooling fan is sufficient.
Please share your computer specs along with the temps so I can a fair idea of what ideal temperatures should be.

P.S:
I live in Kolkata, a hot & humid place, room temperatures are around 32-35 degrees.
I use Core temp to view my temperatures.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Oct 15, 2011)

If ur comfortable then unplug the cpu hsf clean it the dirt as well as the tim from the hsf as well as the cpu apply a fresh tim & re-install then see the temps

btw wrong section as well as title  request some mods to move it to the correct section


----------



## ArjunKiller (Oct 15, 2011)

This should be in overclocking. By the way my idle temps are 35 and at load they are around 45-60(if running benchmarks).


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 15, 2011)

I would suggest a thorough cleaning job of the cpu hsf and a new coat of thermal paste. 
Also post you config so that we can get a better view of the problem.


----------



## Alok (Oct 16, 2011)

My gpu's temp.
Normal 50-55c
while Gaming 65-70c.


----------



## sandymaniac (Oct 16, 2011)

I clean my heat sink fan regularly. But the problem of getting high temps (monitored by core temp) concerns me, as it would destroy the CPU.

I have 
AMD II X3 440 processor
Gigabyte GA-M68M-S2P mobo
Kingston 2 Gb DDR RAM
Techcom computer cabinet & included PSU(no airflow at all) So have removed the side panel

I want to overclock my Cpu (which has potential even to unlock an additional core) but these high temps are killing my PC
As I type this, my current temps are 53, its been powered on for 5 hours, basically surfing & listening to music.

P.s: moderators please move this thread to overclockers section


----------



## mithun_mrg (Oct 16, 2011)

first change that psu asap & dont even think about oc with that psu


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 16, 2011)

@OP: do as marked in the above post.

And, check whether the hearsink is loose or not. As you clean the heatsink fan regularly, there is a great chance that it has been loosened up a bit causing a little bit fluctuation in the normal temperature.
But the temperature you have posted is absolutely ok at kolkata.
Also consider about changing your cabinet.


----------



## sandymaniac (Oct 16, 2011)

Thank you guys, thinking of getting bijli cabinet case.
This forum rocks.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 17, 2011)

^^ If you are thinking about getting new cabinet, then quote your budget here. Many other cabinets are far more better than the one which you have mentioned in your post.


----------



## sandymaniac (Oct 17, 2011)

My budget for a cabinet would be Rs.2500. I would need atleast 3 fans for improved airflow


----------

